# Spirit/Noma snowblower



## Acostaap (Dec 27, 2020)

I have an older spirit 5hp 24” spirit snowblower. I blew the auger belt the other day bought a new one and after installing it noticed a bar with what used to be a white plastic triangle rubbing on the auger belt. Any ideas on how to get this thing back up and running. Of course I can’t find a manual. Thanks in advance for the help.

Alex


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

can you post the model and serial numbers? There maybe a manual floating around here.
I'm thinking that is suppose to be hook / attached to the idler pulley bracket and is the brake for the auger. When the augler is engaged, the idler moves over to tension the belt and the brake moves off the belt to allow the auger to spin. When auger lever is relaesed, the idler moves back to relase tension and the brake moves over to drag on the belt(slightly) to stop the auger from (idle) spinning.


----------



## Acostaap (Dec 27, 2020)

It’s a D2450050 mode.


----------



## Acostaap (Dec 27, 2020)

There is a spring that connects down below auger pulley, towards the bottom of the drivetrain compartment. At least that’s where it was. Not sure if that’s where it is supposed to be. For what it’s worth I looked around and couldn’t find any other place where it could connect too, doesn’t mean there isn’t.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that plastic piece is the auger brake. the belt is suppose to go over it and not under it.


----------



## Acostaap (Dec 27, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> that plastic piece is the auger brake. the belt is suppose to go over it and not under it.


ha ha wow... that makes sense! I was just putting it back on the way I found it. I feel like an idiot. Thanks for the help!


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

OK - their diagram isn't real clear as to where the parts join (or the "trails" aren't showing good)
hopes this helps - I'll study some more. Maybe some more pictures to go along with the diagram?


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

just in case you wiped the "brake pad" out, it is still available
 581540 - replacement brake pad link (click here).


----------



## Acostaap (Dec 27, 2020)

laser3kw said:


> OK - their diagram isn't real clear as to where the parts join (or the "trails" aren't showing good)
> hopes this helps - I'll study some more. Maybe some more pictures to go along with the diagram?


Awesome thanks I appreciate the help.


----------



## Acostaap (Dec 27, 2020)

laser3kw said:


> OK - their diagram isn't real clear as to where the parts join (or the "trails" aren't showing good)
> hopes this helps - I'll study some more. Maybe some more pictures to go along with the diagram?


Also I was just curious if you had another parts digraph which says what type of belts to buy for this machine?


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

here is the resource I found:
 D2450-050 parts list (click here) 
it has the different pages showing the various group break down. Page D2450-050.06 shows belts
hope this matches your machine (D2450-050)


----------

